

Show HN: Yumcoin - Share and sell your digital creations for Bitcoin - yumcoin
https://yumcoin.com

======
yumcoin
We built Yumcoin because we think existing solutions for accepting Bitcoin are
too complicated. A few people have to built custom sites to accept Bitcoin for
their products (eg. Knife Party, James Altucher), but we think the process can
be a lot simpler. We host your product, give you a short link you can share
with your audience, and manage the Bitcoin payments for you.

There's lots of new features we're working on, but it's already useful and
fun.

Here's an example Yumcoin link: <https://yumcoin.com/p/osZO>

Check it out, and let us know what you think.

------
gesman
Here's the way to build your own online store for $0 and pay $0 + 0% on every
sale:

1\. Install self-hosted wordpress - usually few clicks via your hosting
company's CPanel.

2\. Install WooCommerce wordpress plugin to make online store:
<http://wordpress.org/plugins/woocommerce/>

3\. Install BitcoinWay plugin to make sales in Bitcoins as well as in any
other currency: [http://wordpress.org/plugins/bitcoin-payments-for-
woocommerc...](http://wordpress.org/plugins/bitcoin-payments-for-
woocommerce/screenshots/)

NOTE: Your bitcoins are completely safe as above setup sends bitcoins directly
into your personal Electrum wallet without relying on middleman and it does
not need to store your bitcoin private keys anywhere whatsoever.

~~~
VMG
A _lot_ more effort and predicates you already have hosting.

~~~
gesman
One-time, few clicks effort to build your own business, earn residual value
and avoid paying percentage of your hard earned sales to middleman.

Your mileage may vary.

------
jpdoctor
> _Yumcoin takes just 1% + .0025 BTC from each sale._

A fixed component of the commission for a deflationary currency? The only
people putting that into their critical path were not paying attention in
economics classes.

------
jyu
I'd like to know more about the security measures you guys take. I've been
working on a personal project, and haven't found any good guides to securing
bitcoin transactions and managing private keys properly (assuming you host the
bitcoin client on some server somewhere).

~~~
yumcoin
Obviously, the security and scalability of our platform is a big part of the
value we provide to buyers and sellers.

For now, know that there are a number of measures we take to ensure that the
site and users' bitcoins are secure: The site runs entirely over SSL (HTTPS).
We protect against CSRF and XSS attacks. The addresses used for purchases are
generated offline. Withdrawals are handled separately from the application
server. Importantly, sellers can withdraw their balances quickly to the
Bitcoin address of their choice. As we scale up, we'll store the majority of
sellers' funds offline, keeping enough for transaction fees and withdrawals.

We'll be writing a more detailed overview of how we handle security here:
<https://yumcoin.com/security>

~~~
jyu
Thanks for the overview. It's refreshing to get straight answers.

Which wallet are you guys using? I've heard good things about armory which
make it easier to do hot / cold storage. Keeping withdrawals separate from the
application server makes a lot of sense; is this using the SSL protocol for
JSON-RPC on a non-standard port, and then closing off internet facing ports
for that computer/server?

Are you doing any sort of 2 factor authentication to limit hacked accounts
getting emptied?

I'd be happy to email or something if you're up for it.

------
anonfunction
Your email validation is too strict, my perfectly valid email (.me TLD) was
denied.

~~~
yumcoin
Email validation has been fixed. The .me TLD is working fine now.

------
bvaldivielso
So this is quite much like Gumroad but with bitcoin. I think that it is
perfect for ebooks.

As there is now a bitcoin-gumroad, is there anyone planning a bitcoin-
kickstarter?

~~~
yumcoin
Music, video, and ebooks are three of the most popular types of products
you'll find on Yumcoin.

------
piratebroadcast
I was just reading another thread and remarked to myself how negative people
can be on this site, yet here I go. Sorry - Absolutely terrible logo, guys.
Completely awful.

------
dreen
Is there a list of of examples somewhere?

~~~
yumcoin
Here's what the product page looks like:

<https://yumcoin.com/p/osZO>

~~~
dreen
Thanks, the service looks pretty cool, you should maybe consider a categorised
catalog of items.

~~~
yumcoin
Glad you think it's cool! We have big plans for launching online stores and
catalogs through the site, but this is the "MVP". Right now we're focused on
making it fast and easy for creators to share products with their audience and
accept Bitcoin.

------
VMG
I'm impressed and excited to see where this is going.

Are all creations previewed?

~~~
yumcoin
Thanks! The product preview is optional, but it makes the page look better and
can help to sell the product.

The preview media link is provided by the seller in addition to their
product's file. For example, it could be a YouTube link to the trailer for an
independent film, or a SoundCloud link to the preview for a full album.

~~~
VMG
I've just purchased the Atlantis Lemuria track and it worked great. I got the
file a few seconds after I transmitted the funds.

One suggestion: as a customer, the landing page could display the items that
I've bought.

~~~
yumcoin
That's a great idea and we'll add it soon. Really glad you like Yumcoin!

------
LukeHoersten
Nice site design. Is that a freely available Bootstrap theme?

~~~
yumcoin
Thanks. It's a custom design based on Bootstrap.

------
synchronise
Could this be changed to also accept other cryptocurrencies?

------
leadline
I'm not going to create an account just to browse a catalog.

~~~
yumcoin
There's no catalog yet, and you only need an account to sell products. Buying
a product is easy and does not require an account. You just need some
Bitcoin... here's an example: <https://yumcoin.com/p/osZO>

